# Boat prices and life in general



## the hammer (Apr 26, 2021)

People tend to get philosophical as their number of friends above ground shrinks. For the past couple of years I’ve been thinking about going to a smaller boat because my current craft is just a bit too difficult to handle, maneuver, whatever. 
Anyway, my wife tells me to just get something new, we’ll move the current one out to a storage place while we try and sell it.
I found that G3 has a 16’ foot boat with a 52”, which would be perfect. I’d have to add a tiller outboard and a new trolling motor, it’s a problem but a big one.
I had a 15’ Xpress I really liked but taking a header into the drink from the front deck during a December Winter League tournament was the motivation for the bigger boat to begin with.
Any recommendations for boat brands, outboards and trolling motors or other advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## jethro (Apr 26, 2021)

What kind of fishing do you do and what bodies of water are you typically on?


----------



## the hammer (Apr 26, 2021)

jethro said:


> What kind of fishing do you do and what bodies of water are you typically on?



Two small lakes in Upstate SC. One about 900 acres, the other about 350 acres (don’t fish that one often). 9.9 limit on HP. I’m not sure if I really need the 24V trolling anymore. Had then when I lived in NJ with a lot of electric lakes.


----------



## jethro (Apr 27, 2021)

the hammer said:


> jethro said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of fishing do you do and what bodies of water are you typically on?
> ...



If 900 acres was the biggest lake you typically fish, I'd be very tempted to make an electric only boat with a very good i-pilot motor. Esepcially if you are primarily fishing for warmwater species.


----------



## the hammer (Apr 27, 2021)

jethro said:


> the hammer said:
> 
> 
> > jethro said:
> ...



Coming from NJ, I know the electric thing BUT this is more like an river impoundment. Time factor from ramp at one end to river at the other end wouldn’t give much fishing time.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 28, 2021)

I would focus on the intended use which would give the type of boat. Once you know what type there you want there are a lot of good brands out there to choose from. I would expect a list of bad boat manufacturers to be pretty short -- just my opinion of course. If looking at second hand boats I think the care and maintenance is going to be more important that the brand. Now that I said it, seems kind of obvious. 

When selecting an outboard, folks here often point out the benefit of getting a brand that is handled by a local service shop.


----------



## the hammer (Apr 28, 2021)

Well, I guess the market just made up my mind. I believe I’ll be keeping my current craft, seeing as the 16’ aluminums are scarcer then hen’s teeth. Among other things.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah, it seems like supplies of a lot of stuff is way down after covid this past year. So trying to find a specific item could be tough and $$$. I thought your current boat was a 17' model. I have a 1652 Lowe and I think it's the right size for me since I'm by myself most of the time. I could get away with a 15' if somebody made something in a 52-55" wide bottom but a 1548 starts to get a bit narrow for me (and I'm only 5'6" and 145 lbs). I can move my boat around by myself pretty easily (I'm a young 55 years old) and that's with the 60/45 motor on the back (if the river current is up or the wind is blowing it can be a handful to line up on the trailer though). I'm not a tiller guy, I prefer to stand at a forward console so it's easier to see what's going on. I'm not sure you're going to see a big difference going from a 17 to a 16 though. If you went to a 15 then you would notice it more.


----------



## the hammer (Apr 29, 2021)

JL8Jeff said:


> Yeah, it seems like supplies of a lot of stuff is way down after covid this past year. So trying to find a specific item could be tough and $$$. I thought your current boat was a 17' model. I have a 1652 Lowe and I think it's the right size for me since I'm by myself most of the time. I could get away with a 15' if somebody made something in a 52-55" wide bottom but a 1548 starts to get a bit narrow for me (and I'm only 5'6" and 145 lbs). I can move my boat around by myself pretty easily (I'm a young 55 years old) and that's with the 60/45 motor on the back (if the river current is up or the wind is blowing it can be a handful to line up on the trailer though). I'm not a tiller guy, I prefer to stand at a forward console so it's easier to see what's going on. I'm not sure you're going to see a big difference going from a 17 to a 16 though. If you went to a 15 then you would notice it more.



Yup, I do have a 1756 w/side console. I do like the room and to be honest, there is very little I dislike about my current boat. Even though it’s on the heavy side, it’s a stable fishing platform. A lot of my issues are related to my medical condition, primarily, balance the big one.


----------



## MrGiggles (Apr 29, 2021)

the hammer said:


> JL8Jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it seems like supplies of a lot of stuff is way down after covid this past year. So trying to find a specific item could be tough and $$$. I thought your current boat was a 17' model. I have a 1652 Lowe and I think it's the right size for me since I'm by myself most of the time. I could get away with a 15' if somebody made something in a 52-55" wide bottom but a 1548 starts to get a bit narrow for me (and I'm only 5'6" and 145 lbs). I can move my boat around by myself pretty easily (I'm a young 55 years old) and that's with the 60/45 motor on the back (if the river current is up or the wind is blowing it can be a handful to line up on the trailer though). I'm not a tiller guy, I prefer to stand at a forward console so it's easier to see what's going on. I'm not sure you're going to see a big difference going from a 17 to a 16 though. If you went to a 15 then you would notice it more.
> ...



Sounds to me like all you need is a good set of trailer steps and an electric winch.

My 14' Alumacraft took way more agility and strength to get loaded right than my 17' Tracker. Just get the Tracker close to centered, nudge the throttle till it touches the bow stop, and winch the last little bit.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Apr 29, 2021)

Today on my local CL - $1800 gets you an old lund semi V & trailer, no motor. Sellers market!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 29, 2021)

the hammer said:


> Yup, I do have a 1756 w/side console. I do like the room and to be honest, there is very little I dislike about my current boat. Even though it’s on the heavy side, it’s a stable fishing platform. A lot of my issues are related to my medical condition, primarily, balance the big one.



You might want to look into the Edge 556 which is a 15' with 56" bottom. They should be really stable but shorter and lighter than your 1756. It looks like they are found more in the south so if you have the time to search around you might be able to find one. I don't want to get personal about your balance issue, but are you referring to being balanced in the boat or trying to load/unload the boat? My 1652 feels pretty good regarding balance inside so I would want to keep something in the 52-56 range for width and balance.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Apr 30, 2021)

If the 16' size is right for you and the concern is falling off the front deck, add a railing.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 30, 2021)

the hammer said:


> Yup, I do have a 1756 w/side console. I do like the room and to be honest, there is very little I dislike about my current boat. Even though it’s on the heavy side, it’s a stable fishing platform. A lot of my issues are related to my medical condition, primarily, balance the big one.




I've reached that point where I need to pay attention to my balance. I have an 18' boat (84: beam) that is relatively light at 750 lbs (dry hull). It is easy to launch and retrieve but bounces around like a cork on choppy water. 

I'm lucky that every place I go has concrete ramps with docks. It is pretty easy to back the trailer, walk out on the dock, lead the boat on the trailer then winch it up. $25 thigh-high rubber boots and I don't even get wet. Because I'm usually solo, if I drove the boat on the trailer I would have to climb over the bow, which I don't want to do. If I did have to drive the boat onto the trailer, I would invest in some steps with a grab rail for sure. When Mrs Ldubs is with me I could ask her to drive the boat on while I waited by the winch, but she might get a notion to cash in on my life insurance.  

Sounds like you are happy with the boat out on the water. If your concern is handling the boat at the ramp, perhaps there are modifications to the trailer you can make that will help address the issue. @Mrgiggles already mentioned trailer steps. Maybe fine tuning the bunks, guild posts, long side guides, or all of the above would help. I guess what I'm saying, is give a lot of thought to swapping out a boat you really like.


----------



## the hammer (Apr 30, 2021)

I had a stroke about 9 years ago. It was pretty bad. In some ways I’m partially recovered, some things will never be recovered. My balance is about 95%, it’s when there’s a rogue wave or strong wind gust.


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 1, 2021)

I would want the widest boat in that case. G3 makes a 1656 but they aren't cheap. I remember when I was a kid I would climb trees to the very top where I would be swaying with the wind. We would jump out of trees, climb onto the roof, crazy stuff. Now I have trouble going up a ladder. It's unnerving getting on the roof now.


----------



## the hammer (May 1, 2021)

JL8Jeff said:


> I would want the widest boat in that case. G3 makes a 1656 but they aren't cheap. I remember when I was a kid I would climb trees to the very top where I would be swaying with the wind. We would jump out of trees, climb onto the roof, crazy stuff. Now I have trouble going up a ladder. It's unnerving getting on the roof now.



Speaking of climbing ladders, prior to my stroke, I had an almost crippling fear of heights, difficulty above two, three steps on a ladder. Now, I’m like a spider monkey! It’s remarkable to me.


----------



## ppine (May 8, 2021)

Wow. I am going through the same mental process after owning a 19 foot Jetcraft for 13 years I am thinking about selling. Most of my friends are too wimpy or too busy to go fishing. Now I have a drift boat with a 6 hp outboard that is easy to handle and works for lakes and rivers. Just right for me and the dog or the addition of one other person. 

Now is a great time to sell anything. The 2004 Jetcraft has gone up in value. It has the right stuff and should be easy to sell. 
Boating is supposed to be fun and not that hard. Going smaller helps the fun quotient. 
Cruising down in a drift boat standing up with an extension handle feels like we are the King of the Lake. It is at its best on rivers.


----------

